# Mic to Line Converter



## Foxinabox10

I need a small box that will convert a mic level signal to line level, preferably sending out phantom power as well. If it can't do the phantom power, it's ok, I already have a phantom power supply. But if it can, all the better. Would either of these work?

Option A: http://www.markertek.com/SearchProduct.asp?item=STM-1&off=0&sort=prod

Option B: http://www.markertek.com/SearchProduct.asp?item=STM-3&off=0&sort=prod


----------



## BillESC

This ought to get the job done.

http://www.whirlwindusa.com/md1.html


----------



## Foxinabox10

I don't see that giving a line out signal. Also, I would like something that plugs in, not on batteries as this is a permanent installation.


----------



## jbeutt

" Output Impedance:
600 Ohms "

Bam


----------



## Foxinabox10

Is the line output signal on XLR or am I missing something?

Would either of the two I suggested work?


----------



## jbeutt

Yes, they're on an xlr connector.

Neither of your links are working for me.


----------



## Foxinabox10

Let's try these links directly to the product manufacturer's website:

Option A: http://www.radiodesignlabs.com/product.php?page=63

Option B: http://www.radiodesignlabs.com/product.php?page=66


----------



## jbeutt

Yeah, either one looks fine.


----------



## SHARYNF

those will work if you want a stick on type wire it into a rack. If you need a small two channel unit with Phantom power, and some more flexibility the m-AUDIO BUDDY does a good job as well, uses a wall wart http://www.zzounds.com/item--THKMIMAB0

Sharyn


----------



## Andy_Leviss

Just to clarify, as you can deduce from the products above, the device you're looking for is called a preamp. You'll have a lot more luck, and hundreds of options, searching for that than trying to google for a "mic to line converter" 

--A


----------

